# Auf den Kanaren...



## onkelbenz (6. November 2012)

Hi,
meine Freundin und ich haben die Kanaren für uns entdeckt!

War dort auch schon des öfteren mit nem Boot zum angeln raus, immer mit nem Anbieter! Habe dort schon z.B. Rochen gefangen!

Für den nächsten Urlaub auch Fuerteventura wollte ich mir eine eigene Bootsrute zulegen und mitnehmen!

Hatte mir die überlegt, die Penn Overseas Pro Travel in 30 oder 50 lbs zu kaufen! Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen, ob das ok ist, oder hat jemand nen anderen Tip! Habe mir die ausgesucht u.a. weil ich diese gut in meinem Koffer verstaut bekomme!

Desweiteren bräuchte ich auch noch ne vernünftige Rollte dazu! Ich weiß, das der Anbieter, mit dem ich auf Lanzarote zuletzt raus war ne 1,00 mm Monofile Schnur gefischt hat!

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## dasloewe (7. November 2012)

*AW: Auf den Kanaren...*

ich habe die gleiche rute mit 50 lbs auf dem gelben riff getestet. ich kann sie dir weiterempfehlen.

lg aus dk

crischan


----------



## dasloewe (7. November 2012)

*AW: Auf den Kanaren...*

p.s.: für das gelbe riff wr sie ein wenig heftig.

vielleicht als rolle ne shimano tld 20 oder 25?


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. November 2012)

*AW: Auf den Kanaren...*

Was willst du mit der Rute/Rolle denn machen? Schleppfischen oder Grundangeln?
Ne 100er Mono braucht man sicher nicht mehr - außer sicher als Angelunternehmer für Turistenfischer oder als Puffer/Vorfach.


----------



## onkelbenz (7. November 2012)

*AW: Auf den Kanaren...*

Naja, ich will Schlepp- und Grundangeln!

Ich möchte eben ne Allroundrute dafür haben! Wo ich sicher bin, das die für beides stark genug ist! Beim letzten Besuch auf Lanzarote haben wir nen Rochen von 60 Kg beim Grundangeln gefangen! Am Anfang und Ende der Tour haben wir Schleppangeln gemacht!

Nur mal so zur Info!


----------



## JoseyWales (8. November 2012)

*AW: Auf den Kanaren...*

Meine Erfolge auf Gran Can waren mehr als dürftig...:-( war aber auch nur einmal los schleppen auf Marlin....erzähl doch mal mehr was wie wo wann bei Dir ging.

Zu Rute: ich hätte eine ABU Garcia Wildwater Lofoten 732 30 Travel Boat zu verkaufen. Ladenpreis um die 200€. hab sie gerade bei Angel Domäne für 160€ im Sonderangebot entdeckt. http://www.angel-domaene.de/ABU-Garcia-Wildwater-Lofoten-732-30-Travel-Boat--902.html?refID=base
Ich würde für meine 120€ haben wollen. Rute ist Neu und ungefischt. Sicher etwas teurer als die Penn aber schaut traumhaft aus und ist trotz 30lbs total schlank und leicht. Letzteres ist ja nicht ganz unwichtig bei Flugreisen...da zählt jedes Gramm


----------



## Jetblack (8. November 2012)

*AW: Auf den Kanaren...*



> und ist trotz 30lbs total schlank und leicht. Letzteres ist ja nicht ganz unwichtig bei Flugreisen...da zählt jedes Gramm



Entschuldigung, aber wie die aussieht ist dem Fisch egal, und wieviel die wiegt auch. Und 30lbs Norwegentackle ist (leider häufig) was anderes als 30lbs Little Big Game Tackle. 
Ich kann verstehen, dass Du Dich ggf. von der Rute trennen willst ...aber mir scheint die Thematik "was er denn will" noch lange nicht ausgereift.

Die Chance für einen Fehlkauf ist noch recht hoch, ohne Details zu wissen.

@onkelbenz also, was willst Du primär machen ?


Gruss Nick


----------



## JoseyWales (8. November 2012)

*AW: Auf den Kanaren...*



Jetblack schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, aber wie die aussieht ist dem Fisch egal, und wieviel die wiegt auch. Und 30lbs Norwegentackle ist (leider häufig) was anderes als 30lbs Little Big Game Tackle.
> Ich kann verstehen, dass Du Dich ggf. von der Rute trennen willst ...aber mir scheint die Thematik "was er denn will" noch lange nicht ausgereift.
> 
> Die Chance für einen Fehlkauf ist noch recht hoch, ohne Details zu wissen.
> ...



Ich hatte nicht vor auf Krampf meine Rute los zu werden aber Deine "Argumente" sind schon merkwürdig.
30lbs sind 30lbs....es sei denn der Hersteller schlampt...was übrigens so ziemlich jedem Hersteller bei einigen Produkten gelingt. Insbesondere auch bei Penn (besonders wenn man sich die letzten Rollen mal anschaut)
Ja stimmt..das aussehen entscheidet nicht über den Fang....aber viele Angler sind Gerätefetischisten...ich im übrigen auch....mag es, wenn mein Gerät fein ausschaut.
Wieso nun das Rutengewicht bei Dir aber egal ist, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen - Ich zumindest hab es gerne so leicht und fein wie nur möglich.

Ansonsten wird es schon seinen Grund haben, das die eine Rute 200€ und die andere Rute 70€ kostet (Beringung, Material usw)


----------



## Jetblack (8. November 2012)

*AW: Auf den Kanaren...*

Nicht gleich so auf den Schlips getreten fuehlen - auch wenn es ggf. so rüber kam (Entschuldigung)

Schlanke und leichte Blanks sind primär aus hochverdichtetem Carbon .... und das ist den Anforderungen und Misshandlungen beim Little Big Game oft nicht gewachsen. Ein Anticker an der Reling kann schon reichen, umd die Rute zu schwächen ...daher sind viele der Blanks für diesen Einsatzbereich aus Carbon/Glas gemisch, somit etwas bis deutlich schwerer aber wesentlich haltbarer. Das Problem ist die Anforderung nach einer Reiserute ... und da wird es ggf. schwer, was richtig Gutes für den Einsatzbereich (den wir ja noch nicht wirklich kenne) zu finden.

Gruss Nick


----------



## JoseyWales (8. November 2012)

*AW: Auf den Kanaren...*



Jetblack schrieb:


> Nicht gleich so auf den Schlips getreten fuehlen - auch wenn es ggf. so rüber kam (Entschuldigung)
> 
> Gruss Nick



kein Thema ;-)


----------



## onkelbenz (9. November 2012)

*AW: Auf den Kanaren...*

Schon mal schönen dank an alle die sich hier eingefunden haben.

Also wie ich schon geschrieben habe, suche ich sozusagen eine Allroundrute für das Schleppen und Grundangeln!

Ich dachte immer Penn wäre ne gute und preislich noch erschwingliche Marke, daher kam mir die Idee auf diese Rute:
http://www.google.de/products/catal...a=X&ei=qrCcUPbZE8n34QTg7oC4Cg&ved=0CEgQ8wIwBA

Die wollte ich mir zulegen, damit ich alles damit machen kann, sprich schleppen und Grundangeln!

Habe leider noch nicht so viel Ahnung von dem Angeln auf den Kanaren, aber will natürlich auch keine Fische verlieren, weil man Material zu schwach ist! Und hinzu kommt, das ich auch kein Vermögen dafür ausgeben will! |kopfkrat

Habe halt nur gesehen, das die Fischer für die Touristen fettes Gerät verwendet haben. Die haben halt gefangen und auch sicher gelandet!

Hier mal 2 mit denen ich schon raus war:
http://www.sportfishinglanzarote.com/

http://www.happyhooker-fishing.com/

Vielleicht erklärt das auch einiges! Wollte einfach mein eigenes Gerät mitbringen, weil man nicht alleine auf dem Boot ist und somit jeder mal was fangen soll! Nur so hätte ich dann immer eine Rute nur für mich! (Ja, die Kapitäne erlauben das )

Habe ich euch jetzt mehr Infos geben können? #a


----------



## stefanwitteborg (14. November 2012)

*AW: Auf den Kanaren...*

Wenn du von Fuerteventura aus wirklich was fangen willst fahr mit Victor raus!  www.dpesca.com und dann Fuerteventura auswählen!
Jigging der Extraklasse!


----------

